# Eddie Hobbs makes no mention of Bitcoin



## Duke of Marmalade (7 Jan 2018)

Lengthy interview of Eddie Hobbs (remember him?)  in today's Business Post.  Mostly Shortie Syndrome stuff; he thinks the whole shooting gallery is a QE inflated bubble.  He recommends gold.  Interestingly, not one mention of bitcoin in a three page interview.  I am not sure what that says for bitcoin.


----------



## fpalb (7 Jan 2018)

Wollie said:


> No-one would want to buy anything because of constantly falling prices.



It's true, this is why very few smartphones and consumer electronics are sold globally, everyone knows they'll be cheaper next year.


----------



## jman0war (8 Jan 2018)

It probably means it's too techy for him.

I suppose he failed to mention that next August a satelite is going to capture then return a sample of a type-C near earth asteroid, and it is expected that such precious metals considered rare here on Earth, will be found-out to be not rare at all.

At that point I would expect the price of gold might be facing some downward pressure going forward.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (9 Jan 2018)

The summary of Eddie's advice was to invest in gold and bonds.  Bonds?!  Surely not; these are clearly way overpriced and have really no place to go except south.  

But the actual interview reveals that he is advising inflation linked bonds, or what he calls "indies".  But look at this [broken link removed]of the current yields on UK index linked bonds.  Take the example of the bond maturing in 20.3.2034.  Its current yield is -1.704%  That broadly means that if you hold this bond to maturity you will earn 1.704% *less *than the UK rate of inflation.  Historically these would have been priced to give around 3% in *excess *of inflation.  It seems that "indies" are, like their conventional counterparts, horrendously overpriced by historic standards.  A very bad recommendation it seems to me.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jan 2018)

This is not really very meaningful. To discuss an alternative investment which someone did not recommend.

I have moved the posts about QE to a separate thread. 

Brendan


----------

